# A low cost muscle building



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ive joined pure gym in hendesford and the reason i ask about a cheap way of buiding muscle with not costing 100s a month im on a limit with spending due too saving for a morgage ect and what ways i could build muscle with out spending a lot.

Breakfast= oats and a bannana.7am
Chicken sanwitch x2 coffee 10.30am
Chicken sanwich x2 coffee 1pm 
4.30 steak and protein drink
Then go to the gym then have protein drink again after gym then a chickenbreast or tuna its all wrong im think lol?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you happy with what the above costs? What is your total protein in grams?


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roughly 200g aday does it go by body weight protein?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

To a certain extent, yes but it's not the whole story. If its muscle building your after, you need to be in a calorie excess, not too high of you'll just get fat. 1g per lb is an often used number for protein.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Your metabolism and general body frame will dictate your intake. Skinny and you will need to bulk up Lots on carbs as well as protein. if your a large person then it's more protein


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Im weighing 140lb 10 stone is the list above okay too built mus cle?


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

How tall are you buddy and how old ?


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

26
5,8"


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Would it be worth mixing your 4.30 protein drink in with your oats in the morning to help you feel fuller throughout the day. If your having a post workout shake your pretty covered. Just helping with the protein in the morning. 

Just a suggestion. Also what sort of bread do you have with you sandwich? Hope its wholegrain/wheat? 

I try not to eat so much bread these days but you do need some good whole grain carbs. Also do you eat any veggies with your salad/steak/tuna? Helps keep the fiber going.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> Would it be worth mixing your 4.30 protein drink in with your oats in the morning to help you feel fuller throughout the day. If your having a post workout shake your pretty covered. Just helping with the protein in the morning.
> 
> Just a suggestion. Also what sort of bread do you have with you sandwich? Hope its wholegrain/wheat?
> 
> I try not to eat so much bread these days but you do need some good whole grain carbs. Also do you eat any veggies with your salad/steak/tuna? Helps keep the fiber going.


Type of carbs is pretty irrelevant, as well as timing. Unless you feel crap after certain foods, there's no reason to avoid them. White bread is fine.

As for veggies etc - get em down yer! You need to look after your micronutrients!


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Your food intake is sort of there. You need to be eating at least 20gram protein every meal and eating every 2.5 hours. If your not looking to spend money on weight gain then you need to be adding a lot of pasta and jackets in your plan. Also through the day eating nuts for proteins and fats. Look at quinoa as well , cottage cheese and milk. You need to be taking in at least 2500 calories a day . Also plenty of time at the gym pushing the right weights and reps etc with not too much cardio. And a big carb boost before the gym and protein boost after


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

cyberstretch said:


> Your food intake is sort of there. You need to be eating at least 20gram protein every meal and eating every 2.5 hours.


You don't unless you find this perfect for your routine. The old constant feed approach has no basis in science.

What you need to do is eat enough to gain muscle and strength. It's not a figure anyone can tell you but will be learnt through experience and occasionally writing a few things down / recording. The 2500 kcal figure is the average, if you are average, you will need more than this to gain muscle.

:thumb:


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

horico said:


> You don't unless you find this perfect for your routine. The old constant feed approach has no basis in science.
> 
> What you need to do is eat enough to gain muscle and strength. It's not a figure anyone can tell you but will be learnt through experience and occasionally writing a few things down / recording. The 2500 kcal figure is the average, if you are average, you will need more than this to gain muscle.
> 
> :thumb:


That was a basis to work from and then tailor to his needs from there. I used this plan and it worked for me but i agree it's different for everyone. I was quite slim to had to eat an unbelievable amount to bulk up and then only a five min cardio at the end of a session as not to burn off too many calories. I was probably having 500kcal per meal iirc and going to the gym 4 days a week with 3 rest days in between - then I got a girlfriend and had kids !! Lol


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Eating little and often helps the body 

'Grazing was the way our body was designed to eat,'. 'Large meals burden the digestive system, often causing bloating and lowered energy while the body struggles to digest them.

'By eating smaller meals you prevent this, and the body functions more efficiently throughout the day.' When we eat a big meal, the sugar level in our blood rises, but once that meal is digested that blood sugar level falls, taking your energy and mood with it


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

cyberstretch said:


> Eating little and often helps the body
> 
> 'Grazing was the way our body was designed to eat,'. 'Large meals burden the digestive system, often causing bloating and lowered energy while the body struggles to digest them.
> 
> 'By eating smaller meals you prevent this, and the body functions more efficiently throughout the day.' When we eat a big meal, the sugar level in our blood rises, but once that meal is digested that blood sugar level falls, taking your energy and mood with it


Source?

Read countless times that eating more smaller meals has no scientific founding. Arguably eating a larger meal one off is more common due to going out for long hunts to find meat.

See http://examine.com/faq/do-i-need-to-eat-six-times-a-day-to-keep-my-metabolism-high.html


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The only reason I say to combine protein with breakfast is to help with hunger, if I'd eaten steak and a protein shake together I'd feel pretty bloated. But I guess that's me...

I know timing and eating frequency has little to do with it. For me its calories in vs calories out. There are tricks to help fuel your body though such as eating protein throughout the day to help curb hunger etc.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

If you want to grow you need to eat and eat allot! If you're trying to build muscle you and only you can establish exactly whats going to work for muscle development. Eat big to get big or take steroids like the majority of fools who dont want to put in the effort these days! 

Protein shakes are great if you arent a good eater, but my advice is get your chicken and rice or similar down your neck 5 times a day. Dont worry too much about your carbs at this stage as you sound lean. Focussing on your compound movements in the gym will increase your apetite along with stimulating naturally occuring growth hormones. 

Suck it and see mate, you will soon find what works for you. Just stick at it snd dont expect miracles within weeks. I trained a guy of a similar build to you and within 12weeks he had gained 20lbs of muscle so its certainly possible. Good luck


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

At your weight eat all carbs,fast and complex.especially after workout,that's when your muscles use the food for repair.Also that theory about 6 meals a day isn't really true. 
No way did our ancestors eat 6 times a day!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

The reason uou need more meals throughout the day is because you reach satiety quickly with protein and by staggering your intake it enables you to maintain energy and peak levels without burning your reserves. Whilst I realise allot of people will claim you dont need 4/5 meals a day you need to realise a protein shake would be classed as a meal; so two of those plus standard 3 meals equals 5! 

Bottom line is you need to eat lots!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

I do agree with above,protein shake is a meal.Some people try and follow pro bodybuilders and try and have 5/6 meals plus shakes!
Not needed for average joe.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

jamest said:


> Source?
> 
> Read countless times that eating more smaller meals has no scientific founding. Arguably eating a larger meal one off is more common due to going out for long hunts to find meat.
> 
> See http://examine.com/faq/do-i-need-to-eat-six-times-a-day-to-keep-my-metabolism-high.html


Appreciate what you're saying but the original poster isn't going off for long hunts to find meat, as I doubt many people are on here... 

Bottom line is regardless of the science of it actually making any difference, most people will find it easier to eat more by eating more often. 
Obviously it's an extreme example but I'd say the majority would struggle to consume 2500+ calories in one meal once a day on a continuous basis (obviously I'm talking a decent meal, not an Indian followed by chocolate or something!) whereas they would probably find it easier if that was split over 3, 4 or 5 meals.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! Ive been using holland and barret protein. I was thinking on whey any cheaper more effective products?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Peyton said:


> To reduce your cost on the muscles building you should avoid the usage of foods supplements, protein powder and other muscles building medications.
> All these supplements and medications are too much costly and work temporarily.
> Improve your natural diet plan, take simple and healthy diet, and do proper workout to build your muscles.


:spam::wave:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

All going well apart from a hernia in the way


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive discovered tinned mackerel is way cheaper than tuna . Go for own brand in tescos uts about 80p a tin aldis is about 50 but never have any . Im currently using a multigym in my garage trying to sort myself out . If you have the space you could get home equipment and save a load of cash on the gym which id guess is 30 quid a month at least


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

whiteclio59 said:


> Thanks guys! Ive been using holland and barret protein. I was thinking on whey any cheaper more effective products?


Atm I use protein works whey and its not bad at all, mixes well, tastes good, may a bit too sweet for me, but you can always add more water,and its well priced 28£ for 2kg delivered


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Building muscle is not cheap these days, it cost me nearly 200£ a month, but then again I used to spend much more on buzz before


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

After all this cant do it due a hernia


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxi amino acids left 
Maxi gloves left 
Myprotein impact whey left stuck with it all now


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Keep hold of it until the hernias sorted


----------

